# What Was the FIRST Cinema Movie You watched?



## robertson (Oct 15, 2009)

I remember my mom took me to watch "Chicken Run" when I was about..6?

What was yours?


----------



## Isa (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmm I really do not remember, I remember going to the movies with my parents and my sister to watch Ghostbusters 2 , I do not know if it was the first one though.


----------



## Kymiie (Oct 15, 2009)

My nannah and grandad took me to see HARRY POTTER & THE PHELOSOPHERS STONE

brilliant xx


----------



## ZombieTurtle (Oct 15, 2009)

The first one I can remember is Who Framed Roger Rabbit, lol, I remember being scared of the when the band guy started to change...


-Matt


----------



## stells (Oct 15, 2009)

It was Bambi... it was a re-run at the cinema... my Dad decided it was a good idea to take me... my brother and my sister to see this classic.... that was until me and my sister both started sobbing lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2009)

John Wayne's "Stagecoach." (Its a joke, folks...that was John Wayne's first movie. Might have even been a silent film, but before my time!!)

YVonne


----------



## zekie (Oct 15, 2009)

i think mine was james bond i dont know which one.. watched it with my dad..


----------



## Shelly (Oct 15, 2009)

HELP! with the Beatles.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 15, 2009)

emysemys said:


> John Wayne's "Stagecoach." (Its a joke, folks...that was John Wayne's first movie. Might have even been a silent film, but before my time!!)
> 
> YVonne



Did they have electricity when you were a kid Yvonne..






Mine was "Lassie"? at the 'Drive-in'.. early 50's!? ( how am I supposed to remember back then? ) I do remember laying in the back window of the early 50's Chevy that the folks were driving then.. looking up at the stars.. I was crying because our dog Skippy had just died.

NERD


----------



## andred82vert (Oct 15, 2009)

The first one that I can remember was, "Piranha". My dad took me, I was probably around 3 or 4.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 15, 2009)

The Wizard of Oz. I can remember exactly where we were sitting, (middle of the row 05) When the house landed and Dorothy opened the door and the color came flooding off the screen, the whole audience let out a collected sigh as if it has been expection it. That was the first color movie available to my generation, I think...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 15, 2009)

It was a drive in and it was the first star wars movie. (now retitled episode 4)


----------



## BigBiscuit (Oct 16, 2009)

The first one I remember going to in the theater was Return of the Jedi


----------



## Melicia (Oct 16, 2009)

My first movie was Beethoven1 (the big st bernard)


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2009)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Did they have electricity when you were a kid Yvonne..
> NERD



LOL!

Yvonne


----------



## Clementine_3 (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't remember what the first one was. My great Grandfather owned and managed a lot of theaters so I spent a lot of time watching movies! I do remember seeing Bambi and Fantasia, they would have been 'early' ones for me. I also remember falling in lust with Clark Gable during a special showing of GWTW. And no, I'm not THAT old, it must have been an anniversary event of the movie, I was in my teens. The last movie I saw at my favorite (and longest/last) of his theaters was "The Last Waltz" with The Band, that was my 'last waltz' with his theaters. He died the year it was filmed and shortly after that the theater was sold and it was converted to a 'modern' theater, not the opulent one screen, velvet seats, gold gilded ceiling, crystal chandelier glory it had been. I guess it was inevitable but still sad to see it change.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know exaclty which was my first but I remeber seeing Star Wars New Hope when I was about 3 1/2, I asked the man sitting in frount of me to move because he was tall and would not be able to see the movie. My mother was upset with me to say the least which prompted a crying fit and the man moving. 
-Bon


----------



## BethyB1022 (Oct 17, 2009)

The Aristocats, I still love that movie


----------



## terryo (Oct 17, 2009)

My Mom took me when I was about 5 to see a showing of Gone with the Wind. She had seen it when it first came out and loved it and wanted me to see it too. Some man sat next to me and put his hand in my pocket...so I thought...so..I kept moving closer to my Mom...Finally she asked what was the matter and I told her that the man next to me was trying to rob my pennies that were in my pocket. She jumped up and hit the man with her pocketbook and dragged me up the isle and out the door screening "why didn't you tell me". I will never forget my first movie...oh yeah...we had to wear sweaters because this theater had a "collent" (we call them air conditioners now) which by the way dripped water on your head if you stood under it. My Dad said..."you two are going to get pneumonia if you go in there." The first time I experienced air conditioner too. God..I'm old.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 18, 2009)

Definitely don't remember! I do remember the first movie I saw without a parent (with a friend) was Adam Sandler's "Water Boy". My first R rated movie was "Waterworld".


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't remember the title of the first movie I saw The next one I saw I definitely remember .....The Beatles' HELP!


----------



## Jozzep (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't remember the first time at the movies, but i do remember the first time going with my friends from my street without parents.
There was a theater down the street and we went to go see "E.T."
I was probably 5 and the oldest of us was probably 12. It was an awesome experience i will never forget.The choice of movie was perfect.


----------



## Stazz (Oct 18, 2009)

My earliest memory at the cinema was when I watched The Never Ending Story. I told the usher when the movie was over that "I wanted a Falcor doggy, where could I find one" hahahaha.


----------



## Laura (Oct 19, 2009)

Most likely a Drive In. Disney movie. We would dress in PJ's and always fall asleep during the second feature. 
One of the first i recall seeing with just my sister and a friend.. Bird Do Bees Do it. all about animal Sex...Some shocking footage esp for a youngin! and the Excorsist.. why my parents allowed that!?? but we slept in thier room for several nights after that..HA!


----------



## smithgary (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I had seen The World is not Enough, while i was 7 years old, it was my first movie with my family..

what about u?


----------



## frankstyris (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello,
My First movie was "Air America ".In this movie I like the story line up ,the graphics and Background sound effects.


----------



## muddled (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it was the lion king! I whined enough and convinced my parents to take me three times afterwards. And when the VHS came out I literally memorized the entire movie, and could narrate it word by word, and sang all the songs.

I think I was a little bit too fascinated. 

Then the story repeated itself with Pocahontas...


----------

